# Open Source Home Automation Solutions?



## andyzammy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,

I've been wondering what home automation servers are out there, and what hardware support is like for them. Is there anybody here who has experience with any of them? Obviously I'd like something the will run on FreeBSD, but it seems that Linux is quite popular with Home Automation so I'll consider Linux solutions too.

Google is my friend and I'll be reading up on this myself, I created the thread to hear recommendations, personal testimonials and comparisons rather than a 101 manual. If I decide to get into this it could get quite pricy so I need to do some homework on this.

Thanks


----------



## tingo (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, most of the open-source home automation solutions seems to be one or more transmitter / receiver "dongles" that connects to a computer via usb, then a LAMP software stack on top of that. As long as you have the necessary drivers for said "dongles", the rest should be easy to get working.
But I haven't done any testing yet, it's all theory for now.


----------



## PacketMan (Aug 25, 2014)

Any chance there is any new developments in this area? I have been thinking about doing my own home automation and security/alarm system for fun, and was wondering if maybe there is already a great 'package' available to download.


----------



## tingo (Aug 25, 2014)

Nope, no "ready to run" packages yet, you still have puzzle together one of your own from pieces available, if you want FreeBSD to be one of the pieces.


----------



## PacketMan (Aug 26, 2014)

Darn. Oh well, should help with the winter reading list.

Thanks @tingo.


----------



## tingo (Dec 15, 2014)

FWIW, it seems that ago control and Domoticz works on FreeBSD now. I have not tested any of them.


----------



## jrushford (Dec 18, 2014)

Interesting, I ran across this open source z-wave API while researching deadbolts for my house.  I haven't worked with it yet but, they list quite a few z-wave controllers, USB and RS232.  See here: http://www.openzwave.com/


----------



## jrushford (Dec 27, 2014)

Greetings,

I was able to build the openzwave library on FreeBSD 10.1, after some hacking, it needs to be properly ported.  After building the library, I tested against an Aeon Labs Z-Stick S2 that I just bought and it tested fine with the library's test program MinOZW.  I may work on this and try to build a proper port for FreeBSD.

Regards,
John


----------

